# FET - What to do to improve chances of success?



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all

This is my first time doing FET, I've been lucky enough to have 2 successful icsi tx. It has been a while since the last tx and need some advise on what is best to take to improve chances and when to take? 

Thanks 

Julie x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Julie, I've lost count of how many times I've Googled those exact words!!  It's our first and last FET too, so it's all new.

It sounds like you've been doing everything right all along, two successful ICSIs, wow congratulations 

Everything I've read seems to be roughly similar to fresh cycles really, so I don't have an answer really as I guess that it depends on whether you have any issues to work on.  I've just been keeping up a high protein intake, taking selenium and L-arginine for my lining (along with the usual million other supplements!).  I've also been taking prednisolone and extra oestrogen but then I'm trying to boost my lazy lining.

Fingers crossed for both of us x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply. When do u start ur meds or have you started?  Itso 5 yes since last tx hard to mind what I actually did. 

Julie x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning Julie.

It will all come back to you!  I started the steroids and oestrogen on the day of my LH surge and the other supplements varying from years to a couple of month.

FET is all new to me but it is really simple, a bit worryingly after the craziness of a fresh cycle.

I have my transfer on Monday, eeek  

When are you planning to start?


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Start injections next week transfer first or second week of July? Good luck tomorrow x


----------

